# ممكن ارائكم



## الباحثه عن الحق (17 فبراير 2013)

صباح الخير 
او 
مساء الخير 
ازيكم يا احلي منتدى 
انا بعتز بارآئكم جدا 
ونفسي اعرف رأيكم في موضوع شائك شوية الا وهو زواج المتنصرين من بعض
يعني متنصر يتجوز متنصره 
ها ايه رأيكم ؟
وتفتكروا هل لو اتجوزوا 
هيعرفوا يربوا عيالهم في مصر ؟
ولا لازم يهاجروا ويغيروا الديانه عشان يعلموا ولادهم الدين المسيحي مش المسلم ؟


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (17 فبراير 2013)

هو الموضوع سئ للدررجادي مفيش ولا رد مع ان في 63 مشاهدة ؟!!!


----------



## Samir poet (17 فبراير 2013)

*انتظر رد فريق الدفاع الاهوتى فهم على علم بهذة الامور اكثر منى
*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (17 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انتظر رد فريق الدفاع الاهوتى فهم على علم بهذة الامور اكثر منى
> *




يا نهار ابيض هو الموضوع كبير اوي كده ولا ايه 
انا بسئل عن ارتباط اتنين ببعض مش بجادل في مسئله مسيحيه


----------



## Samir poet (17 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> يا نهار ابيض هو الموضوع كبير اوي كده ولا ايه
> انا بسئل عن ارتباط اتنين ببعض مش بجادل في مسئله مسيحيه


*مقصدش يا عزيزتى هذا الكلام انا قصدى ربنا ترفض العقيدة الاورثوكسية زواج المتنصرين معرفش احتمال على حسب طقوس الكنيسة
لو اى طرف مؤمن بطائفة معينة
يعنى مثلالا عندنا فى الطائفة الاورثوكسية مينفعش مسيحى يتجوز يمارس سر التناول والاعتراف وفى نفس الوقت متجوز من طايفة اخر هذا بنسبة المنتصرين كل واحد فيهم ايضا مؤمن بى طائفة معينة من المسييحية*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (17 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مقصدش يا عزيزتى هذا الكلام انا قصدى ربنا ترفض العقيدة الاورثوكسية زواج المتنصرين معرفش احتمال على حسب طقوس الكنيسة
> لو اى طرف مؤمن بطائفة معينة
> يعنى مثلالا عندنا فى الطائفة الاورثوكسية مينفعش مسيحى يتجوز يمارس سر التناول والاعتراف وفى نفس الوقت متجوز من طايفة اخر هذا بنسبة المنتصرين كل واحد فيهم ايضا مؤمن بى طائفة معينة من المسييحية*





لأ انت فهمت غلط انا هوضحللك 
لو انا متنصرة وعاوزة اتجوز متنصر واحنا الاتنين من نفس الطائفه هل هينفع نعيش مع بعض واحنا ادام الناس مسلمين وبينا وبن نفسنا مسيحيين طيب ولو حصل هنخلف ونربي عيالنا ع الدين المسيحي ازاي والناس عارفه اننا مسلمين وهيدرسولهم في المدرسه دين اسلامي ؟


----------



## Samir poet (17 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> لأ انت فهمت غلط انا هوضحللك
> لو انا متنصرة وعاوزة اتجوز متنصر واحنا الاتنين من نفس الطائفه هل هينفع نعيش مع بعض واحنا ادام الناس مسلمين وبينا وبن نفسنا مسيحيين طيب ولو حصل هنخلف ونربي عيالنا ع الدين المسيحي ازاي والناس عارفه اننا مسلمين وهيدرسولهم في المدرسه دين اسلامي ؟


*اظن فى تلك الحالة اختى الحبيبة 
انك تسافرى برا مصر والسبب
مصر بقت الايام دى ام مسكن الارهابين
يعنى يعنى خاصة الطائفة المسييحية متطهدين وانتى عارفة الاسلام بيقول اللى بيخرج عن الدين وحد الردة وقتل النفس لذلك افضل حل انك تسافرى برا مصر ان شالله تروحى امريكا امممممممم دا بنسبة لو على الجواز
اما لو عايز تعيشى بتول فى تلك الحالة ممكن تكون من خدمة اخوات الرب دى خدمة حلوة برضو فى الكنيسة 
بس هنا فى مصر كل شى صعب جدا على حياة المتنصرين صعب جدا*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (17 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اظن فى تلك الحالة اختى الحبيبة
> انك تسافرى برا مصر والسبب
> مصر بقت الايام دى ام مسكن الارهابين
> يعنى يعنى خاصة الطائفة المسييحية متطهدين وانتى عارفة الاسلام بيقول اللى بيخرج عن الدين وحد الردة وقتل النفس لذلك افضل حل انك تسافرى برا مصر ان شالله تروحى امريكا امممممممم دا بنسبة لو على الجواز
> ...



بس انا خلاص ارتبطت نفسيا بيه وهو كمان ازاي اسيبه وكمان احنا الاتنين معندناش استعداد نعيش من غير اطفال وبعدين هنسافر ازاي واحنا مالناش حد هناك 
انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه


----------



## Samir poet (17 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> بس انا خلاص ارتبطت نفسيا بيه وهو كمان ازاي اسيبه وكمان احنا الاتنين معندناش استعداد نعيش من غير اطفال وبعدين هنسافر ازاي واحنا مالناش حد هناك
> انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه


*الحقيقة كل اللى اقدر اقولة
لكن  لكتن ارادة ربنا 
ومن يصبر الى المنتهى يخلص
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى وينصرك على عدوك اللدود
الشيطان بقوة دم صليبة المحى الجبار* *امييييييين*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (17 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *الحقيقة كل اللى اقدر اقولة
> لكن  لكتن ارادة ربنا
> ومن يصبر الى المنتهى يخلص
> ربنا معاكى ويقويكى وينصرك على عدوك اللدود
> الشيطان بقوة دم صليبة المحى الجبار* *امييييييين*



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب انا هسيبها ع ربنا واللي عاوزه ربنا هيكون وشكرا لاهتمامك وردودك عليا


----------



## Samir poet (17 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب انا هسيبها ع ربنا واللي عاوزه ربنا هيكون وشكرا لاهتمامك وردودك عليا


*على اية بس يا اوختى الحبيبة
اهم حاجة حياتنا مع ربنا وهبعتلك لينك رابط موضوع حلو عن المسيح
على الرسايل الزوار كا اهداء منى ليكى*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب انا هسيبها ع ربنا واللي عاوزه ربنا هيكون وشكرا لاهتمامك وردودك عليا



تلك هي مفادة القول أختي .

 "أتركي كل شيء لتدبير الرب وأنتي ستري مدي صلاح تدبيره ومدي محبته وتعزيته" .

**بالنسبه لأستفسارك :

بعد أن قرأت فى مشاركتك أنكم تتفقان مع بعضكما البعض من الناحيه الفكريه وأتخاذ القرارات.

فلا أظن أنه هناك مشكله من أن تتزوجا زواجاً كنسياً وفى نفس الوقت الزواج الأسلامي التقليدي من أجل الصوره الأجتماعيه العامه أمام الناس . 

**بخصوص الأطفال والأنجاب .

 فدعي هذا الأمر لتدبير الرب حيث أنكِ تنتظري قبل هذا أمور كثيره ، أهمها الأنتهاء من الموضوع الحالي .

أختي الغاليه "الباحثه عن الحق"

أجعلي رجائك فى الرب قوي وكبير . لا تعولي هم الأطفال والأنجاب . تذكري أن الرب قادر علي كل شيء . ولا أحد يعرف تدبيره . 

وأيضا اعلمي أنكِ وزوجك ستكونان فى رعايته وحمايته لأنه صار لكما مخلص وراعي .

لا تخشي فى الرب شيء .

 لأنه لا أحد يقدر أن يفعل شيء دون أرادة الرب .

(خرافى تسمع صوتى، وأنا أعرفها، فتتبعنى. وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدى. أبى الذي أعطانى إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطفها من يد أبى)

آية (20): "إن الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله وسيريه أعمالًا أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا أنتم."

"فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق أقول لكم لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلاّ ما ينظر الآب يعمل لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك."

***

أختي الغاليه صلي وزوجِك للرب كثيراً من أجل خلاصكما وخلاص العالم . أجعلي الكتاب المقدس رفيقك ففيه تجدين البشاره الساره وفيه تجدين حياة روحك .

كوني مطمئنه فى الرب وأعلمي أنكي تستطيعي كل شيء فى المسيح الذي يقوينا جميعا .

"أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى" { فى 4 : 13 }

الرب يرعي أرواحكم ويبارك حياتكم ويستخدمكم لتمجيد أسمه القدوس والتبشير بنور خلاصه الحق 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أحلامك ومنحك خير وسلام وفرح ومسره دائمين .

سلام الله القدوس يرعي روحك ويحفظها من كل شر أو شبه شر ويقويكي ويعضدك ويسند خطواتك  ويمنحك أفكاراً فيها ترين تدبيره وفيها ترين عزائه . 

النعمه معك أختي الغاليه ..​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (17 فبراير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> تلك هي مفادة القول أختي .
> 
> "أتركي كل شيء لتدبير الرب وأنتي ستري مدي صلاح تدبيره ومدي محبته وتعزيته" .
> 
> ...




اشكرك علي الرد والمرور


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> اشكرك علي الرد والمرور



العفو أختي الغاليه . نحن هنا فى خدمتك جميعا .

النعمه معك وترعي روحك.
​


----------



## Samir poet (17 فبراير 2013)

*ومن اجل هذا اخى الغالى بداية العمر احب اقدملك 
هذا المقال بقلم الاب الراهب ابونا فليمون
اسم المقال بعنوان مالك يائسا ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم وانا واثق من ذالك
وها هو الرابط

ارجو قريتو جيدا وبى امتعان

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225721
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2013)

*الحاجات اللى زى دى ماينفعش تاخدى فيها رأى حد *
*لأنك مش هتسمعى غير مواعظ وكلام ما يجيبش تمنه*
*م الآخر يعنى وأرجو ان محدش يزعل*
​


----------



## Samir poet (18 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحاجات اللى زى دى ماينفعش تاخدى فيها رأى حد *
> *لأنك مش هتسمعى غير مواعظ وكلام ما يجيبش تمنه*
> *م الآخر يعنى وأرجو ان محدش يزعل*
> ​


*حتى لو كانت مواعظ يبقى اية الحل لى اخوتنا المتنصرين
وحياتهم الصعبة دى انا لو منا اعيش بتول ولو على حاسي الموت ولذلك وضع رابط هنا بعنوان مقال 
مالك يائسا واظن هتفهم كلامى لانة كل من يبحث عن الحب الحقيقلا والسعادة سوف تفم ذلك من خلال ذاك رابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225721
وهذا كلام ليس مواعظ يا عزيزى انها حياة ورح وليست مجرد مواعظ  وهذا كلام احد الاباء الراهبان 
وهو قديس عظيم اسمو ابونا فيلمون الراهب
فى انتار ردك  لانك فهمت ردى خط*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *حتى لو كانت مواعظ يبقى اية الحل لى اخوتنا المتنصرين*
> *وحياتهم الصلعبة دى انا لو منا اعيش بتول *


*ابو سمرة الفنان حبيب قلبى الغالى *
*دى مشكلة شخصية هى مرتبطة بواحد زى حالاتها*
*هى الوحيدة اللى تحلها*
*اقصى مساعدة منكم هى تقديم مساعدات روحية *
*عماد - صلوات - تعليم كنسى ....الخ الخ*
*لكن لما تقولك عايزة اتجوز تقولها عيشى بتول دة مش حل*
*دة أحباط ليها - واحدة عايزة تعيش وانت بتقول لها لأ *
*هتنتكس وتنزوى وتقفل على نفسها وتختفى زى كتير من العابرين *
*أختفوا* 
*اخبار المسرحية اية ؟*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

اختي الغاليه

وجود هذا الشخص في حياتك ليس الا من تدبير الرب 
وطلبك هنا ليس الا من تدبير الرب


فالارتباط هو الحل الصحيح حاليا لييعطي الاثنين دعما واستقلاليه ومسانده ورفيق درب
ومراعاة المظاهر والتخطيط  له الاهميه والاوليه في هذه الخطوه ....

"أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى" 

الرب يرعاكي ويحفظك
​


----------



## Samir poet (18 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ابو سمرة الفنان حبيب قلبى الغالى *
> *دى مشكلة شخصية هى مرتبطة بواحد زى حالاتها*
> *هى الوحيدة اللى تحلها*
> *اقصى مساعدة منكم هى تقديم مساعدات روحية *
> ...


*المسرحية هبتدى البروفات فيها تقريبا الاسوبع اللى جاى
لانى اجلت البروفات بتاعى لانى مريض بقالى فترة
امممممممم وياريت ننتظر مشاركتك فى موضوع الاستاذ
جرجس 2 بخصوص موضوع المواهب وهتشوف ردى فية ابقى علق علية*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ابو سمرة الفنان حبيب قلبى الغالى *
> *دى مشكلة شخصية هى مرتبطة بواحد زى حالاتها*
> *هى الوحيدة اللى تحلها*
> *اقصى مساعدة منكم هى تقديم مساعدات روحية *
> ...





شكرا يا استاذ عبود :smil13:


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اختي الغاليه
> 
> وجود هذا الشخص في حياتك ليس الا من تدبير الرب
> وطلبك هنا ليس الا من تدبير الرب
> ...




يعني خلاص اوافق وكده 
طيب وبالنسبه للاطفال 
نتجوز وبلاش اطفال خالص ولا نعمل ايه


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

ايه مشكلة الاطفال عندك
خليها على ربك

عندي تحفظ بسيط

هل انتي واثقه تماما من الشخص انه عابر للمسيحيه
سؤال لابد منه ...!!!
​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ايه مشكلة الاطفال عندك
> خليها على ربك
> 
> عندي تحفظ بسيط
> ...




هو بقاله سنين متنصر وكمان ده عضو هنا وانا قابلته ومش قلقانة منه ومستريحاله ودايما اسئله في المسيحيه وبيجاوب 
تفتكر اعمل ايه تاني 
وهو قايلي انه اتعمد كمان


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (18 فبراير 2013)

Well don research the truth to marry the over coming  to Christianity at Church it need ******** as well .....!if you over come all this circumstances you still have time to have kids ....! when you will have a kids you waiting at least 5 years before going to school ....! and in that time all circumstances would be change ....!go marry congratulation in advance


----------



## هشام المهندس (18 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> هو بقاله سنين متنصر وكمان ده عضو هنا وانا قابلته ومش قلقانة منه ومستريحاله ودايما اسئله في المسيحيه وبيجاوب
> تفتكر اعمل ايه تاني
> وهو قايلي انه اتعمد كمان





موضوع الثقه من الشخص متروك لك وحدك فلا استطيع التدخل فيه
واسالي نفسك اذا لم ترتبطي بهذا الشخص فبمن سيكون ارتباطك ... انا اعرف الاجابه واتمنى ان لا تحصل...!!


فلذلك قلت كله من تدبير الرب لك وله

التحفظ الثاني 

التفكير بالمستقبل القريب وكما يقول الاخ رافت بين 7-10سنوات 
لايمكن الاستمرار بنفس المكان اولا وبعدها بنفس البلد

كنت اتمنى الاستمرار معك لكن للاسف الوقت ادركني فعلا

ومتابع لموضوعك اذا اراد الرب
​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع الثقه من الشخص متروك لك وحدك فلا استطيع التدخل فيه
> واسالي نفسك اذا لم ترتبطي بهذا الشخص فبمن سيكون ارتباطك ... انا اعرف الاجابه واتمنى ان لا تحصل...!!
> 
> 
> ...





ميرسي خالص يا استاذ هشام


----------



## Vanishing_Son (18 فبراير 2013)

اختى العزيزة انا كان ليا صديق قريب من مشكلتك واللى حصل انهم قالوا لكاهن فى الكنيسة ودبر لهم بنعمة ربنا مكان جديد فى مدينة جديدة باسماء مسيحية جديدة وعاشوا مع ربنا وخلفوا اولاد وبنات والاولاد اتجوزت وعايشين مع ربنا زى الفل. معرفش بس يمكن دا حل ممكن تسالى عنه.
بالنسبه للثقة زى ما قالوا دا شىء خاص بيكى (بس نصيحة من اخ اتاكدى بكل الطرق انه عبر للمسيح عشان المسيح وهيفضل مع المسيح).
لما بتساليه بيجاوب فى المسيحية (فى كلمه بتقول الشيطان اكثر ايمانا بوجود الله من اى انسان).
وزى ما قالوا يمكن ربنا دخله حياتك فى الوقت دا عشان تقوا بعض وتعيشوا مع المسيح (بيقولوا فى الطريق لابد من رفيق).
ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك ويكون جنبك طول الطريق


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 فبراير 2013)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> اختى العزيزة انا كان ليا صديق قريب من مشكلتك واللى حصل انهم قالوا لكاهن فى الكنيسة ودبر لهم بنعمة ربنا مكان جديد فى مدينة جديدة باسماء مسيحية جديدة وعاشوا مع ربنا وخلفوا اولاد وبنات والاولاد اتجوزت وعايشين مع ربنا زى الفل. معرفش بس يمكن دا حل ممكن تسالى عنه.
> بالنسبه للثقة زى ما قالوا دا شىء خاص بيكى (بس نصيحة من اخ اتاكدى بكل الطرق انه عبر للمسيح عشان المسيح وهيفضل مع المسيح).
> لما بتساليه بيجاوب فى المسيحية (فى كلمه بتقول الشيطان اكثر ايمانا بوجود الله من اى انسان).
> وزى ما قالوا يمكن ربنا دخله حياتك فى الوقت دا عشان تقوا بعض وتعيشوا مع المسيح (بيقولوا فى الطريق لابد من رفيق).
> ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك ويكون جنبك طول الطريق




اتاكد ازاي انه عبر للمسيح من اجل المسيح 
اعمل ايه عشان اتاكد 
وميرسي لردك ومرورك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> اتاكد ازاي انه عبر للمسيح من اجل المسيح
> اعمل ايه عشان اتاكد
> وميرسي لردك ومرورك


*مش قلتى انه عضو معانا فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟*
:t9::t9::t9:
*يعنى أكييد مؤكد قرا الكلام دة ؟؟؟*
*واكيد مؤكدين أنك قرتيى شهادته هنا ؟؟؟*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*مش فاهمك بجد *​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (18 فبراير 2013)

الصراحة انا مقدرش اقولك تتاكدى ازاى بس فى كلمة بتقول القلب ينضح بما داخله
يعنى رأى الشخصى هل كل كلامكم عن المسيح ولا كل الكلام عن الحب وبحبك وانا كمان وهنعيش ازاى!!
سر الزيجة عبارة عن كنيسة صغيرة لو المسيح مش موجود يبقى زواج جسدى وبس
مثلا:
جربى يبقى كل يوم فى قرايا لاصحاح من الانجيل وتتأملوا فيه مع بعض الاية دى عاجبتنى الاية دى ربنا بعتهالى.
اسالى مرشدك الروحى ازاى تتاكدى (وفى فرق بين اب الاعتراف فقط وبين الاب الاعتراف والمرشد الروحى).
اشركى المسيح فى كل كلمه بينكم خالى ربنا هو اللى يحط ايده على كتفكم ويمشى بيكم الطريق.
المسيح مش بيسيب حد بيدور عليه كل يوم قوليله يارب عرفنى طريقك يارب علمنى طرقك.
ربنا يحميكى ويحفظك (دا مجرد رأى الشخصى انا ولا دارس ولا بفهم فى حاجة دا مجرد معرفتى اللى على قدى لان عدو الخير عمره ما بيجى لابس اسود).


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 فبراير 2013)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> الصراحة انا مقدرش اقولك تتاكدى ازاى بس فى كلمة بتقول القلب ينضح بما داخله
> يعنى رأى الشخصى هل كل كلامكم عن المسيح ولا كل الكلام عن الحب وبحبك وانا كمان وهنعيش ازاى!!
> سر الزيجة عبارة عن كنيسة صغيرة لو المسيح مش موجود يبقى زواج جسدى وبس
> مثلا:
> ...





معنديش مرشد روحي :crying:

ومعرفش حد غيركم والله , نفسي اروح الاقي حد من الكنيسه بس بخاف يكلمني وحش او يعنفني او ميستحملنيش او يقول لحد عليا واتفضح بقى وانا ماليش في المشاكل ولا بحبها
وبالنسبه لكلامنا لأ تقريبا مبنتكلمش في الحب كتير
تقدر تقول اغلب كلامنا نقاش عقائدي وايماني وكلام عن هنعرف اهالينا ازاي والباقي عن هنعيش فين وهنسكن فين وهنعيش ازاي وكده 
معتقدش اننا بنحب زي المخطوبين وكده بس برضه 
انا في ضغط نفسي والله من ساعة لما صارحني هديت شويه ده انا كنت بفكر في ايماني المسيحي وكرهي للاسلام والحياة اللي كنت عايشاها مع ان اهلي مش ملتزمين اوي اوي ومكونتش بعرف انام ولا اكل يمكن لما لقيت انسان زيي وكويس وبيحبني بطلت افكر شويه في مشكلتي وابتديت افكر في مشكلتناا مع بعض وبصراحه انا انسانه عمليه شويه اكتر من اني حالمه 
وبالرغم من الفتره القصيره اللي اتعرفنا فيها ع بعض انا اتعرفت ع عيوبه وهو كمان وبنحاول نظبطها عشان نعرف نتعايش
واتناقشت معاه في موضوع الاطفال وش كده وقولتلها مش هينفع وعبرت عن كل مخاوفي 
وربنا يستر بقى ويحلها من عنده


----------



## Vanishing_Son (18 فبراير 2013)

أوه
لحظة معليش افهم منك واحدة واحدة.
أولا: انتوا الاثنين اتعمدتوا؟!!
ثانيا: مفيش اى اصدقاء فى الحياة الواقعية مشاركينكم فرحتكم مع المسيح نهائى!!!
ثالثا: هو اول شخص تتكلموا مع بعض وبقيتوا مع بعض؟
رابعا: الفترة قد ايه يعنى بقالكم قد ايه مع بعض؟


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 فبراير 2013)

Vanishing_Son قال:


> أوه
> لحظة معليش افهم منك واحدة واحدة.
> أولا: انتوا الاثنين اتعمدتوا؟!!
> ثانيا: مفيش اى اصدقاء فى الحياة الواقعية مشاركينكم فرحتكم مع المسيح نهائى!!!
> ...




لا هو اتعمد وانا لأ
هو عنده اصدقاء كتييييير وانا لأ
مش فاهمه السؤال بتاع ثالثا ده
تقريبا شهرين


----------



## Vanishing_Son (18 فبراير 2013)

السؤال الثالث يعنى هو اول شخص اتكلمتى معاه عن المسيح واتقابلتوا وبقيتوا مع بعض؟؟؟
السؤال الخامس بقالك قد ايه مع المسيح انتى شخصياً ولو اقدر اعرف ازاى لو تقدرى تقوليلى!


----------



## bb_5 (18 فبراير 2013)

انا كمتنصرة .. احب اقولك رأيي ما تتجوزيش متنصر غير لو متأكده 100% انه تنصر من اجل المسيح اعرف احد العابرات و بعد زواجها اتضح انه مسلم و كان هيبلغ عنها و كانت والدته من الجماعات ارجووووووووووكى فكرى ما تستعجليييييييييييش عارفة ان الامر صعب و صعب جدا و خاصة انى عشت تجربتك بس للاسف انا تزوجت مسلم بسبب الضغوط و دلوقتى بقول لو كنت اقوى و صبرت ما كنتش بقيت فى المصيبة دى صلى كتير اوى اوى و ربنا هيرشدك و اذكرينى فى صلواتك حبيبتى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش قلتى انه عضو معانا فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟*
> :t9::t9::t9:
> *يعنى أكييد مؤكد قرا الكلام دة ؟؟؟*
> *واكيد مؤكدين أنك قرتيى شهادته هنا ؟؟؟*
> ...


*لايزال سؤالى مطروحاً للأجابة عليه *
*هو بيقرا معانا ومتابع ؟*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> صباح الخير
> او
> مساء الخير
> ازيكم يا احلي منتدى
> ...



*اهلا حبيبتى
موضوع تزوج المتنصرين هذا احسن حل
بيتزوجوا امام عائلتهم اى يكتبوا الكتاب وبعد ذلك اذا لم يكونوا تعمدوا يذهبو الى القسيس يعمدهم
ثم يزوجهم زواج مسيحى لان الزواج عندنا من اسرار الكنيسة
اما موضوع الاطفال فهذا ليس مشكلة لان الام تربى اطفالها تربية مسيحية
ولكنهم امام الاهل مسلمون والرب بيعطى الاطفال حكمة اكبر من اعمارهم
فنعمة الرب بتكون مع العائلة وقد رأىنا عائلات كثيرة وسأضع لكى رابط لعائلة تعاملنا معها عن قرب
فتزوجى وانجبى والرب يكلل مساعيكم بنجاح


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27667



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> لا هو اتعمد وانا لأ
> هو عنده اصدقاء كتييييير وانا لأ
> مش فاهمه السؤال بتاع ثالثا ده
> تقريبا شهرين



*بالنسبة لسؤالك ..... بصفة عامة ..... أعتقد أنه لا توجد وسيلة لإنشاء أسره للأخوة العابرين ..... إلا بالزواج من بعضهم البعض .....

بالنسبة لتحديد الشخص ....... هذا يخضع لمقدار التوافق بين الشخصين .... مع ملاحظة أنه لابد من تقديم تنازلات من الطرفين ..... 

بالنسبة للأطفال ..... سيكونون مسيحيين وسيتم عمادهم ..... لكن أمام المجتمع فسيكونوا مسلمين .... وهنا ستجدين تدخل رائع من السماء .... وأقول هذا الكلام عن أختبارات رأيتها وسمعتها من اصحاب الشأن*


----------

